# Another Walmart Horror Story



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dwarden3 and I went to Walmart last Friday, and happened to check out the fish section. Here is what we found. 









This is a decomposed betta. They had to have had this dead fish out on the shelf for a good week for it to look like that. 









There were also two in the same cup that had obviously fought to the death, the orange cellophane guy was still swimming around with a corpse. 

The live fish looked pretty sick, there was all this brown furry stuff on the bottoms of their cups, which I assumed was decomposing poop. I complained to the manager and she promised to take care of the fish, and headed back to the pet section. I took her for her word. 

Tonight, I had to go pick up a printer cartridge, and I found myself back in the pet section. There were only three left, and there water was much filthier than when I had left them on Friday. Clearly, the manager did not change any of the water at all. 




























I think you can see the nasty crud the best in the last picture, but all three of their cups were like that. Despite my better judgment, I bought all of them. Clearly they were going to be poisoned in their own waste and die if someone did not take them. The crowntail has a swim bladder disorder, and I doubt he would have lasted the night. 

When I got home, I tested the water in two of the cups. 


















I didn't bother testing the third since the first two were so similar. Black. Ammonia completely off the charts. How these little guys made it so far is beyond me. I transferred them to new, clean, small tanks probably faster than advisable, but I seriously did not give them even a few more hours to live in those cups the way my test results were. 














































Please keep your fingers crossed that all three of these poor boys can pull through, especially the crowntail with the swim bladder issue. My plan is to give them away to people who will take care of them when they're better, because I now officially have a tank on every surface. I already had four bettas of my own before I brought these guys home. 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take ten minutes out of your day/night/morning whatever and call the Walmart on Harrison Road, in Macon, Georgia at 478-781-0086 to complain about their betta fishkeeping practices and tell them this story. You can also call corporate and tell them about the Walmart on Harrison Road in Macon, Georgia. 

I have already called corporate, and I will be sending both corporate and PETA the photos I took today. 

No animal should be mistreated, no matter how small and helpless it may be.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you all think about letters to editors of local papers? Is this something they would publish?


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

You are a saint, good for you for taking all 3 of them. If you need any help treating the little guy with SBD let me know, I have a chronic SBD rescue myself.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

That one with the corpse in the cup was probably put there by a customer (I've seen this at other pet stores, mainly because they think it would be fun to watch them fight to the death), but someone in the pet department should have paid enough attention to have removed the fish a long time ago. Grrr....


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Blufish, could you please tell me what you know about treating swim bladder disorder? This guy is fully on his side, in bad shape.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

It's like that in TN at the walmart here as well.  I've separated boys and recently did just what you have done and purchased three just because they were the last of a shipment and I couldn't leave them there.  

One good thing though is that the walmart fish are *TOUGH*. I don't know what it is, but those little guys can pull through just about anything...I can't decide if it's because they're VT's and CT's (which seem to just have fewer health problems in general than the fancier/more inbred tail types), or if it's something about natural selection of going through the walmart shipping/warehouse process...

Either way, you're so good to have rescued these little guys, and I hope that they recover and thrive with you!! I got a beautiful CT black orchid from my walmart once and he's *enormous*. It's amazing what a little care will do.  

Fight on! I'm sure there are arguments that likely nothing will change...but you TRIED. If you never try, nothing ever will change. Sometimes it just takes the right phone call to the right person...and things get better.  I'm with you on this one!


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

The blackness of that water really makes me upset. That is awful.

I agree that some stupid customer (probably kids) most likely put the two bettas together, but an employee should have noticed, and at the very LEAST they should have removed the dead fish and changed the cups. I work retail and I know how busy it can get, but there is still no excuse for the cups going that long with dead fish and waste in them. Hell, I would work off the clock to change their cups if I worked in a store like that. 

I'll definitely be calling and letting them know that those conditions are unacceptable to both the living creatures and to me, the customer. I hope all three of them pull through - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the little guys.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was there with Tngirl. There was a net right next to the cups and one of the cups was open. The pictures do not come close to showing how brown the water was. All of the cups had excessive fecal mater. I can only imagine they survived the high ammonia levels because of the labyrinth organ, but nonetheless, the levels were much to high.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh gosh, I... that's beyond awful. Ugh. I feel sick. Those poor Bettas... oh man. I hope they do well with you and if they don't, at least they got fresh clean water for a while. D:


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

That made me sick to my stomach! I'm SO glad neither of my Walmarts carry bettas!!!


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

How is the crowntail doing?I may be interested in adopting him if you can ship. Any pictures?


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

He is doing better this morning, but still won't accept food. He looks quite malnourished, but I am hoping he will get better. I may be able to ship if you will pay for shipping costs. I'm just a poor college student. xD Of course, I won't consider giving him away until he's all better. I'll take photos as he recovers, but right now I'm afraid he is a bit of a poor excuse for a crowntail. Shoddy breeding. He is definitely a fighter though, and perhaps his coloring will be pretty once he gets well. I think he may be a marble or a butterfly.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Updates: 

I have named them all, but I still plan to adopt them out. I just think the creatures you're caring for deserve names. 

Philo

















Philo is still a really sick boy with some serious swim bladder issues. He mostly just lays on the surface of the water, on his side. I have thought he was dead many times now. On the advice of another member, I am treating him with epsom salt and a maracyn combination in case its bacterial. I would not be surprised at all if he had a bacterial infection, the way his water was. 

Pace: 

















Pace was a little shocked when I introduced him to clean water last night, but he seems to be doing better now. He is really gaining his color back, and seems overall healthy, though I have my eye on his gills, which seem to be moving a little too rapidly for me. Maybe a slight infection, I have aquarium salt on hand if it gets worse.

Pridbor: 

















Pridbor is a real scrapper. He killed another fish that was placed in his cup, and survived after that in horrible water conditions. Despite everything, he is my healthiest rescue and has been exploring his little tank with gusto. I think he likes to stretch his fins! True to his personality, he flares at everything, including me, and he is very fun to watch.

Please say some prayers for these boys, especially little Philo, that they all recover and find loving homes!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

They really are SO lucky to have been saved by you, and I really hope they all pull through and find good homes! Pridbor is gorgeous.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I would adopt if Pridbor if I could!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope that little Philo gets better! You should look into getting some indian almond leaves for them you can get some on ebay for cheap!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

tngirl92 said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take ten minutes out of your day/night/morning whatever and call the Walmart on Harrison Road, in Macon, Georgia at 478-781-0086 to complain about their betta fishkeeping practices and tell them this story. *Tell them you read it on bettafish.com. *You can also call corporate and tell them about the Walmart on Harrison Road in Macon, Georgia.
> 
> I have already called corporate, and I will be sending both corporate and PETA the photos I took today.
> 
> No animal should be mistreated, no matter how small and helpless it may be.


 I believe the part in bold letters is against forum rules, please contact admin to edit it for you.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

i just called. the lady was very disrespectful. she hung up on me. walmart is a disgrace.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I believe the part in bold letters is against forum rules, please contact admin to edit it for you.


I mean, you're welcome to contact an admin about it if it bothers you, but like...why wouldn't they want their own website promoted? :roll:

Sushi, I have had a similar experience everytime I've called. At least you got someone on the phone, I could not get anyone last night. I am sorry to keep taking up so much of your time, but might I recommend you call the corporate line and tell them about your phone experience with this Walmart? The more complaints we can generate, the better.

Is anyone else making sure to call this Walmart? PETA informed me that would be most effective.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

tngirl92 said:


> I mean, you're welcome to contact an admin about it if it bothers you, but like...why wouldn't they want their own website promoted? :roll:
> 
> Sushi, I have had a similar experience everytime I've called. At least you got someone on the phone, I could not get anyone last night. I am sorry to keep taking up so much of your time, but might I recommend you call the corporate line and tell them about your phone experience with this Walmart? The more complaints we can generate, the better.
> 
> Is anyone else making sure to call this Walmart? PETA informed me that would be most effective.


PETA is not the most effective way to find out what to do in my opinion.. They are aggressive, drastic, and ...insane really.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Make sure to also tell corporate about how you were treated when you went to them with your complaint. 

Always always ask for the names of the people you're speaking to so they know who to discipline if it comes to that. They won't have a lot to go on if you just say "well the woman on the phone sounded young and rude." That could be anyone.Names help a lot.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian and I'm all about that PETA life.  Regardless of them though, I personally also believe that calling the store and corporate will have more impact than anything else possible.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian as well. I'm just stating my opinion, but I've had PETA be nasty with me, and make up false stories about my local zoo(which I volunteer at) and almost got one of our elephants put down. So yeah, that's just my opinion. I'm not saying they are always drastic, calling the store is a good idea. Just....don't do things I've read them thinking about on Facebook... >.>' You don't wanna know.


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep me posted on their recovery. I'm gonna start cycling a 5.5 gallon tank tomorrow. If you still got them in a few weeks I could take one. I'm about an hour north of Macon.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

i will call every chance i get! i think walmart shouldnt even sell bettas!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

im also going to call my walmart.


----------



## Ceviche (Aug 23, 2013)

Our walmart was really bad like that when they first started selling the bettas. Luckily, the last time I went, there didn't seem to be any sick looking fish, and there was even a sign that said to handle them gently. So hopefully they're starting to take better care of them.


----------



## 808bettalover (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah, most places that have pets or like fish or something, they never take care of them and i feel bad for them i just want to buy them all and take care of them but i dont have the room in my house


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

808bettalover said:


> yeah, most places that have pets or like fish or something, they never take care of them and i feel bad for them i just want to buy them all and take care of them but i dont have the room in my house


Same here. Of course you probably already know that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

tngirl92 said:


> I mean, you're welcome to contact an admin about it if it bothers you, but like...why wouldn't they want their own website promoted? :roll:
> 
> Sushi, I have had a similar experience everytime I've called. At least you got someone on the phone, I could not get anyone last night. I am sorry to keep taking up so much of your time, but might I recommend you call the corporate line and tell them about your phone experience with this Walmart? The more complaints we can generate, the better.
> 
> Is anyone else making sure to call this Walmart? PETA informed me that would be most effective.


We could get in trouble if they think we're spreading slander about them.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Disgusting. Shame on Walmart and the employees who did nothing. Shame on the person(s) who put the two fish in the same cup, most likely to see them fight to the death. (Which makes me think the cups should have locking lids) 

If you are having no luck with contacting corporate, I agree with the poster who had the suggestion you maybe consider trying to contact local papers, magazines or other publications (you can do it anonymously) to see if maybe they might publish it and spread the word. perhaps you could also try contacting local animal humane societies, shelters/rescues, animal advocacy groups etc. They might be interested in getting the word out about Walmart fish neglect and abuse, or be able to offer help or advice or as they possibly have experience dealing with bad animal welfare at pet stores and other retail places.

You so did the right thing getting them out of that, um ...place. As evidenced by your photos they are going to be a million times happier and healthier with you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

tngirl92 said:


> I mean, you're welcome to contact an admin about it if it bothers you, but like...why wouldn't they want their own website promoted? :roll:
> 
> Sushi, I have had a similar experience everytime I've called. At least you got someone on the phone, I could not get anyone last night. I am sorry to keep taking up so much of your time, but might I recommend you call the corporate line and tell them about your phone experience with this Walmart? The more complaints we can generate, the better.
> 
> Is anyone else making sure to call this Walmart? PETA informed me that would be most effective.


Please* DO NOT make any reference to Bettafish or TFK* either verbally or through e-mails and letters. There are many instances where domains have been sued for slander/false accusations. 

I applaud your efforts to have Walmart make changes to the care of their fish. Those conditions are deplorable but you have to speak as individuals and not as forum representatives.

Thanks and let me or any of the team members know if you have any questions about this.

Romad


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry, I had no idea this thread would cause so many problems. 

The forum should try to include a clause somewhere that the views of their members do not reflect the views of the entire community to give themselves some legal protection. Of course I think it is understood that my Walmart views have nothing to do with this community, and I was not suggesting that. I guess I just thought this Walmart should know that one betta fish enthusiast has told her story in a public venue, but obviously, I would never want them to sue the website. Nothing I have said here is slanderous or untrue. 

If a moderator feels that it is better for this thread to be deleted, please do so, but for me it is all about the fish and doing whatever I can to protect them. They cannot, after all, protect themselves.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Because of the evidence presented, I do not think Bettafish.com could be sued for slander. I do agree that you should speak as individuals, but bettafish.com is not liable for someone saying their name. 

Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act of 1996 generally immunizes from liability parties that create forums on the Internet in which defamation occurs from liability for statements published by third parties. This has the effect of precluding all liability for statements made by persons on the Internet whose identity cannot be determined.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

tngirl92 said:


> Sorry, I had no idea this thread would cause so many problems.
> 
> The forum should try to include a clause somewhere that the views of their members do not reflect the views of the entire community to give themselves some legal protection. Of course I think it is understood that my Walmart views have nothing to do with this community, and I was not suggesting that. I guess I just thought this Walmart should know that one betta fish enthusiast has told her story in a public venue, but obviously, I would never want them to sue the website. Nothing I have said here is slanderous or untrue.
> 
> If a moderator feels that it is better for this thread to be deleted, please do so, but for me it is all about the fish and doing whatever I can to protect them. They cannot, after all, protect themselves.


 
I didn't mean to imply that you did anything wrong by mentioning the forum. I just meant that we don't want people speaking* on behalf* of the forum(s). 

The best way to avoid that is to not mention the forums. 

This has come up a time or two and in team discussions with forum Admins. and we were told that there are cases where domains have been threatened with legal action in these instances.

Not to say that anything would necessarily come of it and the forum owners are probably protected under whatever laws exist but better safe than sorry.

As for being advocates for the fish, I'm with you 100% on that one.


----------

